# A/c Problems - But Keystone Is Trying



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a gripe about the A/C manufacturer...

A few weeks ago you all may remember that I wrote about the run away Heater problem... (it would kick on for no rhyme or reason) -- well they fixed it... or so they thought... it came back again 24 hours after leaving the dealer .... the outside temperature was 97 degrees -- so when it came on it was a surprise to say the least...

turned out that the problem lies in a circuit board in the A/C.. (one of the drawbacks of having an integrated unit!!!)

My dealer did all the diagnostics and told Keystone the results .. Keystone said that they agreed it was a circuit board and called the A/C manufacturer for a new board...

The A/C folks told Keystone for the dealer to do the diagnostics again ...

They did .. same results ...

They told them to do it AGAIN (3rd time) .. same results -- it needed a whole new circuit board....

finally today -- after three weeks -- the A/C folks finally shipped the circuit board...

Keystone was great during the whole thing but heck -- you think with the number of A/Cs they buy that they would not be jerked around so much by the manufacturer... especially over a 5 dollar circuit board made in China...


----------

